# Montana mule deer draw results



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

http://fwp.mt.gov/hunting/licensedraw/drawingStatusold.html

Muley draw results are available for Montana.


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

My tag came in the mail yesterday!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Mine showed up today! Let the good times roll! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

What part of MT are you heading to?


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

TVCJohn said:


> What part of MT are you heading to?


We hunt the SE corner off the Powder River


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

As of yesterday there were 1,367 non-res left over Deer Tags for Montana, if anyone wants one.

Kevin


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

boomstick said:


> We hunt the SE corner off the Powder River
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Ok. A couple years back I hunted the Seeley Lake area. I had a elk/deer combo tag. I stayed with the brother who lives out there. At $1000 plus for that combo tag, I can't do that too many times. IMO....Montana is way too expensive on their NR tags.


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

TVCJohn said:


> Ok. A couple years back I hunted the Seeley Lake area. I had a elk/deer combo tag. I stayed with the brother who lives out there. At $1000 plus for that combo tag, I can't do that too many times. IMO....Montana is way too expensive on their NR tags.


Too expensive is an understatement. But we've been hunting this ranch since 96. First time out with my dad, something u never forget! 

Prior to there rise in tags we would have a dozen guys out. Now we go with 4. 










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

Heading around Wibeaux. With luck maybe some prairie dog shooting also or maybe coyote if we can tag out and have some time left.


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

SE for me as well. Broadus area. 

I agree that the $200 NR mule deer tag increase a couple years ago was a joke. The MT DNR is kidding themselves if they think they are generating more revenue. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

HoytAlphaMax32 said:


> SE for me as well. Broadus area.
> 
> I agree that the $200 NR mule deer tag increase a couple years ago was a joke. The MT DNR is kidding themselves if they think they are generating more revenue.
> 
> ...


 
You sure got that right, when I checked a couple of weeks ago, between the Deer, Elk and Big Game Combo tags there was a little over 5,100 Non-Res left over tags. granted they will still sell some of them. but that is still a lot of lost money, and then figure in the loose to the over all economy in MT, Gas, Food Motels and the list goes on, there price increase is costing the State a lot of money. IMHO

Kevin


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

buckykm1 said:


> You sure got that right, when I checked a couple of weeks ago, between the Deer, Elk and Big Game Combo tags there was a little over 5,100 Non-Res left over tags. granted they will still sell some of them. but that is still a lot of lost money, and then figure in the loose to the over all economy in MT, Gas, Food Motels and the list goes on, there price increase is costing the State a lot of money. IMHO
> 
> Kevin


Agreed... Still get me out there every year tho!


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Speaking of outrageous NR tag fees in Montana....read the bolded text in the last paragraph. The article came out last week. Say it ain't so????

*Council to study Montana's fishing, hunting licenses*




 
 <a class="addthis_counter addthis_pill_style addthis_nonzero" style="display: inline-block;" href="http://billingsgazette.com/content/tncms/live/#" addthis:ui_delay="500">2 


Print Email 


«










»











*Land study*

BRETT FRENCH/Gazette Staff 

The Environmental Quality Council has been tasked with studying the management of Montanas federal lands.







2013-06-09T00:10:00Z Council to study Montana's fishing, hunting licensesBy BRETT FRENCH [email protected] The Billings Gazette 
June 09, 2013 12:10 am  By Brett French 
*Brett French*

 [email protected]







(1) Comments

*Related Links*


Environmental Quality Council homepage
 

Even though the 2013 Legislature has adjourned, hunters and anglers should be keeping an eye on the Environmental Quality Councils meetings this summer, the first of which will be June 19 and 20 in Helena.
On the groups agenda are consideration of Fish, Wildlife and Parks license structure  including fees charged and reduced fees offered to certain groups  as well as a study of the management of federal lands within Montana.
Both topics were dictated by the Legislature and kicked over to the EQC for further study  the license structure study was outlined in House Bill 609, and the federal lands study came in a joint resolution, SJ15.
License question
FWP has estimated that about $4 million in potential revenue is lost to licenses sold at reduced rates to a variety of hunters and anglers, including senior citizens, youths, veterans and former residents who come home to hunt. The department is also seeing a decline in hunting license sales, particularly for antelope, whose populations have declined from winter kill, drought and disease. Fishing license sales have trended up, whereas resident and nonresident deer B tag sales have declined, as has the demand for nonresident hunter combination licenses.
Nonresident licenses generate the most for FWP coffers. As of last week, the agency still had 1,692 nonresident big game combination licenses, 2,291 nonresident elk licenses and 1,039 nonresident deer licenses available.
Overall, though, license revenue to the department has remained relatively flat between fiscal years 2007 and 2012, with the exception of a sharp drop in fiscal year 2010 for licenses whose fees are earmarked for certain funds.
The EQC wont make any decision on what to do, but will make a recommendation to the Legislature, possibly in the form of a draft bill. The recommendations could include simplifying the licensing structure and/or reducing or eliminating some of the free or reduced licenses offered. *FWP staff has already indicated a need to raise all license fees as the agencys savings account is becoming depleted.*


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

HoytAlphaMax32 said:


> Agreed... Still get me out there every year tho!


 
Ya, me too, I enjoy my hunting trip to MT every year.

Kevin


----------

